# Puppy selection done......



## markosborne (Feb 3, 2011)

We have been to view the litter of puppies to select the little girl - and she's been selected! A beautiful little black puppy - introducing Poppy! 

Just wanted to thank you all for the advice that you gave in my previous thread. In the end Poppy kinda selected us and made the decision easier. With only two to choose from it was a 'no brainer'. I've added a couple of pictures of the new arrival!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is lovely, how long till you get her ?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She is gorgeous, I'm glad she chose you...


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Ahh ...... mark she is gorgeous
Can't wait for more pics and to meet her
She looks just like Boycie did at that age 
Sooooooo cute x 
Marzy


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She's gorgeous and love the name!


----------



## markosborne (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks all - she is a stunner! We will pick her up on 2nd April - but will probably go to the Breeder and see her again before we pick her up......start the bonding early and all that!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW!!! beautiful little baby!!!! can't wait to hear all about little poppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely, so obviously a cockapoo, your daughter looks so pleased ... you wont be able to stay away from the breeder lol x


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

The smile of your daughter's face is priceless! What a beautiful puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did nt you need dip.dip.dip then lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww so cute! perfect name too!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, your new pup is lovely, you must all be really looking forward to getting her on 2nd April.

Can I ask which breeder? I am thinking of getting a second cockapoo.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi mark
you pick poppy up sat 
bet your all excited...say hi to nat and paul from us,
cant wait to meet poppy..
good luck and hopefully see you soonx
any queries etc just give us a call
marzy


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

*Snap...*

Just browsing through the posts (as has become a nightly obsession whilst waiting for our puppy's arrival!), and found Mark's post about 'Poppy'. We are going for a visit to our puppy - also a little black girl called Poppy - tomorrow, and can't wait to bring her home in a few weeks. They both look really similar too. Hopefully my picture has attached so you can see.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at her, she is lovely, she an English cockapoo right ?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Kendal - yes she is an English. Getting her from the same breeder as yours - Dad is Zac and mum Ruby. Driving over 200 miles just for a visit with the kids today!


----------



## valerie brooks leeming (Apr 2, 2011)

*poppy*

i can imagine how happy you are and your smile says it all - she is a beautiful little girl


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Michelle she's lovely! Bet you can't wait. have a lovely day today


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poppys lovely Michelle Ive seen them on the site I bet youcant wait, she looks just like Wilf did when he was a baby x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

look at that lil tongue...aww


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on your new girl markosborne.


----------

